# Senior deportation program....



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

My _older_ sister sent me this one:


> To help save the economy for the younger generations, the Government will announce next month that the Immigration Department will start deporting seniors (instead of illegals) in order to lower Social Security and Medicare costs.
> 
> Older people are easier to catch and will not remember how to get back home.
> I started to cry when I thought of you...
> ...


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Save me a seat.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

:lol:

You know what they say, memory is the second thing to go. If you have to ask what's the first, we'll be sure to save you a seat.


----------

